# A good book... ?



## Ike

... on the string instruments (chamber music), from a composer's point of view? I hope to compose a string quintet (with double bass), but I do not play any of the string instruments. Is there a good book around, that notes things to do and to avoid when writing for these instruments? TIA.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Any advice anyone?


----------

